# Old Paper Type UK Driving License



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

I still have my old paper style UK driving license. It is valid until 2035, so is that sufficient enough to drive over here?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the answer is No. You need photo ID.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

OK, so what do I do to get that?
I may purchase a car as early as tomorrow...so how do I get that



mrypg9 said:


> I'm pretty sure the answer is No. You need photo ID.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> OK, so what do I do to get that?
> I may purchase a car as early as tomorrow...so how do I get that


The post office I believe - or on line?????? But you do need to have the new style pink licence that comes in two parts. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> The post office I believe - or on line?????? But you do need to have the new style pink licence that comes in two parts.
> 
> Jo xxx


The post office..where? Here?
My license is pink and green...two parts I believe


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The paper one is only legal to drive with if it is A) registered @ trafico or B) backed up by a yearly international driving permit. Or you can exchange it for a spanish licence which will be a plastic card ,with photo on , same as UK.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> The post office..where? Here?
> My license is pink and green...two parts I believe


It is valied IMO, and your passport will cover the ID issue.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> The post office..where? Here?
> My license is pink and green...two parts I believe


Sorry I thought for a mad minute you were in the UK. The licence you should have should have your correct address on the paper part and the other part should be the pink credit card sized one

Jo xxx


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The paper one is only legal to drive with if it is A) registered @ trafico or B) backed up by a yearly international driving permit. Or you can exchange it for a spanish licence which will be a plastic card ,with photo on , same as UK.


Phew, bless you Gus. So I just pop down the local station then to register?
Have you done this yourself?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Eamon said:


> Phew, bless you Gus. So I just pop down the local station then to register?
> Have you done this yourself?


Get it changed....if you have a UK address do it using that, or if not get a friend/relative to allow you to have a "careof" address and then change it.After that change to a Spanish licence. If you don't, to renew you'll have to sit a Spanish driving test when your licence expires. (2035 may seem a long way away but do it now and forget any probs)


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> Get it changed....if you have a UK address do it using that, or if not get a friend/relative to allow you to have a "careof" address and then change it.After that change to a Spanish licence. If you don't, to renew you'll have to sit a Spanish driving test when your licence expires. (2035 may seem a long way away but do it now and forget any probs)


I wonder if the local cop shop will recognise it or accept it for what it is?
If you weren't pushed for time,best thing is report it lost or stolen and get a "replacement" from the UK before handing one over to exchange.
Nothing like having a bit of back-up, just in case.
It was always common practice amongst most ppl. I knew a few years back, incl. myself, and never a problem with it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Eamon said:


> Phew, bless you Gus. So I just pop down the local station then to register?
> Have you done this yourself?


No it's got to be registered at the 'trafico' office in the area you are in. Personally I'd do what Dunmovin' said get a new uk one 1st . I haven't done it myself but changed mine to spanish. I've done most other things @ trafico & unless you have the patiences of a saint then you'll lose the will to live. It's far easier to use a gestoria to change it for about 40+ €'s.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> No it's got to be registered at the 'trafico' office in the area you are in. Personally I'd do what Dunmovin' said get a new uk one 1st . I haven't done it myself but changed mine to spanish. I've done most other things @ trafico & unless you have the patiences of a saint then you'll lose the will to live. It's far easier to use a gestoria to change it for about 40+ €'s.


Spoke with a Gestoria yesterday, and he said that the old paper type IS Vaild, and there in no obligation to change it. He also said that many cops are unaware of this law, and will print off the law that says so, so I can keep in my car to show in case stopped. Makes sense to me, as we ARE in Europe


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eamon said:


> Spoke with a Gestoria yesterday, and he said that the old paper type IS Vaild, and there in no obligation to change it. He also said that many cops are unaware of this law, and will print off the law that says so, so I can keep in my car to show in case stopped. Makes sense to me, as we ARE in Europe


Yes, we are in Europe and in the home of the Paper licence, that licence was superseded years ago (although of course you dont have to change it)

Gestorias dont always give the best advice

What are you going to do when it expires, and you have to take your Spanish driving test to get a licence 

I'm really not sure why people want to keep the old paper licence when living abroad .. The photo licence works as ID, and frankly you'll find most police here probably wont recognise it when you are stopped. There are those that actually query the photo licence as well and insist that you must exchange it for a Spanish one!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes, we are in Europe and in the home of the Paper licence, that licence was superseded years ago (although of course you dont have to change it)
> 
> Gestorias dont always give the best advice
> 
> ...


I understand that if you change it to the Spanish one while it is still valid, it makes everything so much easier when you have to renew (e.g. age 70)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I understand that if you change it to the Spanish one while it is still valid, it makes everything so much easier when you have to renew (e.g. age 70)


You can change to a Spanish licence any time ..... I just choose not to for some reason. Can you change a paper licence for a Spanish one, as opposed to an EU Photo licence?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You can change to a Spanish licence any time ..... I just choose not to for some reason. Can you change a paper licence for a Spanish one, as opposed to an EU Photo licence?


Yes of course as it is a valid licence in the UK.


----------

